# Tentative Norseman drill bit group buy



## airrat

_I say tentative till we see what people want, still trying to decide on how the quantity for the discount will go.  We only get the 35% off when its a full pack of bits and multiples of that amount (see amount needed for discount)  IF we go over the amount needed by 1 that single bit is at regular price. _ 

 ONLY RESPOND WITH WHAT YOU WANT TO ORDER, POST QUESTIONS ON THE OTHER THREAD PLEASE  

When you post your order just post the size and quantity you want.  I need it to be as legible as possible I do not want to miss anything.

<h1> Leaving this open until NOVEMBER <s>26</s> 28   extended 2 days</h1> 

_One last thing, as some of you know I work for an airline and this next week is the busiest travel time of the year.  I will be working longer hours (not by my choice) so I may be slow posting results.  I am sorry but that is the way it goes and this is going to probably take some sorting out._

Details copied from Kent4him's group buy)(hope you don't mind)
PAYPAL payments ONLY. Please add $0.31 +3.0% to your total (yes including shipping) to cover Paypal charges...sorry. Please send me an email so I can send you my Paypal username.

SHIPPING:
Will be defaulted to $4.60 via USPS Priority Flat rate (within USA). It will include tracking. If your order is fairly large, then obviously I will have to use the large box at $8.95 so please send that amount if there is any question. If you only send the $4.60 and your order does not fit, I will invoice you the difference at time of shippment.

Domestic Insurance:
I require that you pay for Insurance. I do not want to be responsible for what happens to your order after it leaves my control. The domestic shipping charges are below. Do not include the shipping cost in calculating insurance costs.

$1.65 ................ $0.01 to $50
$2.05 ................ $50.01 to $100
$3.45 ................ $100.01 to $200
$4.60 ................ $200.01 to $300
$5.50 ................ $300.01 to $400
$6.40 ................ $400.01 to $500
$7.30 ................ $500.01 to $600

International orders will be accommodated but will cost more,  I know a flat rate envelope to Canada/Mexico is $9.00 anywhere else is $11.00.  IF your order does not fit in one I will split it between 2 you will have to pay for the second one (including paypal fees.  If there is a cheaper way please let me know.  I DO NOT believe insurance is available on these, if anyone knows if there is please let me know. </u>

* VERY IMPORTANT </u> *
I do not know the shipping charges yet from them to me.   When we do finalize this order I will let them know what we need and they will quote me a shipping charge.  Their rates are based on weight and size.  I will then divide it by the number of people and add that to your totals.  I am a poor man with a 2 year old and cannot afford to cover that cost, as I am just running this and probably not ordering anything.

I hope these terms are acceptable
Thanks


Size...Price @ 1 each...Package size
...............................for 35% off........discount price

3/32"....$1.24...............12.................$0.81
5/32"....$1.70................12................$1.11
13/64"...$2.33................12................$1.52
7/32"....$2.38...............12.................$1.54
15/64"...$2.57..............12.................$1.67
9/32"....$3.58...............12.................$2.32
5/16"....$4.27................6.................$2.77
21/64"...$4.57...............6.................$2.97
11/32"...$5.39...............6.................$3.50
23/64"...$5.74...............6.................$3.73
3/8"......$6.25...............6.................$4.06
25/64"...$6.83...............6.................$4.44
13/32"...$7.21...............6.................$4.66
27/64"...$7.54...............6.................$4.90
29/64"...$9.36...............6.................$6.08
15/32"...$9.95...............6.................$6.47
31/64"...$10.24..............6.................$6.66
1/2"......$10.52.............6.................$6.84
NEXT 5 ARE 1/2" SHANK 
33/64"...$16.71
17/32"...$15.91
35/64"...$17.43
37/64"...$19.08


Size......Price @ 1 each...Package size
..................................for 35% off........discount price

Drill
Size "J"......$4.40...................12...............$2.86
Size "O".....$5.22....................6...............$3.39
Size 'P'......$5.85....................6...............$3.81
Size "S".....$6.78....................6...............$4.41
Size "U".....$7.61....................6...............$4.95
Size "V".....$7.78....................6...............$5.06
Size "X".....$9.69....................6...............$6.26

6mm.........$2.70...................10...............$1.76
7mm.........$3.49...................10...............$2.27
8mm.........$4.64....................5...............$3.02
8.2mm......$5.02....................5...............$3.26
9mm.........$5.99...................5...............$3.89  
10mm.......$7.25....................5...............$4.71
10.5mm.....$8.38...................5...............$5.45
11mm.......$8.88....................5...............$5.77
12mm.......$10.09..................5...............$6.56
12.5mm.....$10.69.................5...............$6.95

iasdlao  aal  (aka Sean saying hi to you all)

Post your order in this fashion please
size .....quantity
example
3/8" ....2
11/32"...1

Thanks 
Airrat
Tom


----------



## airrat

updated 12/19  guess what came in today.  The box got delivered to my parents house this afternoon.   I will pick it up tomorrow (delivered there since I work evenings), it was too heavy for my wife or mother to pick up.   It might take me a couple days to get it all shipped out.  I will do it as fast as I can.  I am still trying to finish 6 more bottle stoppers, 3 by tomorrow and 3 by the 24th.




 updated 12/11   EVERYONE PAID UP
Just got off the phone with Loren, he is hoping to send it out within the week.   What they didnt have on hand he ordered from Norseman a few days ago so we would not have to wait as long.  

 updated 12/10 
We are almost there, Loren went ahead and ordered everything from Norseman to be sent to him so they will be ready once I give them the go ahead.  I ordered supplies from USPS a couple weeks ago, some of it has shipped, I hope it gets here before the drill bits.


Here is the list of everyone and status:



thewishman  PAID 
bruce119  PAID 
Great12b4ever  PAID 
Mewell  PAID 
MLKwoodworking  PAID 
twoofakind  PAID 
JimBob  PAID 
cowchaser  PAID 
saltwein  PAID 
RWL5420  PAID 
gketell  PAID 
rstought  PAID 
NMDoug  PAID 
joeatact  PAID 
texatdurango  PAID 
eddieo  PAID  
woodlvr  PAID 
jthompson1995  PAID 
GaryMGq  PAID 
TBone  PAID 
Scotty TPS  PAID 
Penworks  PAID 
Turff49  PAID 
joseph10s  PAID 
rudy vey  PAID 
Kent4Him  PAID 
BruceK  PAID 
Federman  PAID 
eric95  PAID 
wudwrkr  PAID 
Poppy  PAID  
Rhossack  PAID 
Thumbs  PAID 
Airrat  PAID 


For those of you that paid a little extra to help cover my error in paypal fees.  THANK YOU [:I]


----------



## IPD_Mrs

Tom,
Here is the list we are interested in, Qty 1 of each:
25/64"...$6.83...............6.................$4.44
27/64"...$7.54...............6.................$4.90
29/64"...$9.36...............6.................$6.08
15/32"...$9.95...............6.................$6.47
31/64"...$10.24..............6.................$6.66
33/64"...$16.71 &lt;---Do these get any quantity discounts?
37/64"...$19.08 &lt;---Do these get any quantity discounts?

Size "O".....$5.22....................6...............$3.39
Size "X".....$9.69....................6...............$6.26
X was not in your list and I added it if you have the intrest.

6mm.........$2.70...................10...............$1.76
7mm.........$3.49...................10...............$2.27
9mm.........$5.99.................5 or 6.............$3.89 
10mm........$7.25....................5...............$4.71
12.5mm.....$10.69....................5...............$6.95

Mike & Linda


----------



## airrat

Will find out tomorrow on the discounts for big ones.  I will call them.

Added X to the list

I am taking it you want 1 of each.


----------



## mewell

Here's what I'd be in for:
   7mm - 2
   8mm - 2
   9mm - 1
10.5mm - 1
12.5mm - 1

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## great12b4ever

Tom, here is what I would be in for

Qty 1 of each:
25/64"...$6.83...............6.................$4.44
27/64"...$7.54...............6.................$4.90
29/64"...$9.36...............6.................$6.08
31/64"...$10.24..............6.................$6.66
Size "O".....$5.22....................6...............$3.39
6mm.........$2.70...................10...............$1.76
7mm.........$3.49...................10...............$2.27
9mm.........$5.99.................5 or 6.............$3.89 
10mm........$7.25....................5...............$4.71
12.5mm.....$10.69....................5...............$6.95

Thanks  Rob


----------



## bruce119

Tom I will take the same as Rob just add a 3/8"

Qty 1 of each:
3/8".....1
25/64"...1
27/64"...1
29/64"...1
31/64"...1
"O"......1
6mm......1
7mm......1
9mm......1 
10mm.....1
12.5mm...1

Thanks Bruce


----------



## thewishman

15/32".....1
27/64".....1
Size "J"...1
10mm.......1
10.5mm.....1
12.5mm.....1

Chris


----------



## twoofakind

7mm......1
10mm.....1
10.5mm..1
12.5mm..1
15/32....1
"O".......1
3/8.......1
25/64....1

Thanks.
Andy

edited: I forgot two for a buddy for his set, I realize that these would be a normal price so if you can get them it would be great, if not no problem:
13/64.....1
7/32......1


----------



## JimBobTucson

I want to pick up a full set of standard bits
NOR 44150   29pc. 1/16"-1/2" by 64ths - BEST SELLER!  $79.90

Plus one each of:
Size "J"
Size "O"
Size 'P'
Size "S"
Size "U"
Size "V"
Size "X"

6mm
7mm
8mm
8.2mm
9mm
10mm
10.5mm
11mm
12mm
12.5mm


----------



## cowchaser

1 of each

7mm
10.5mm
12.5mm


----------



## saltwein

27/64.....1
31/64.....1
7mm.......1
10mm......1
12.5mm....1

Regards, Steve


----------



## airrat

Bump 

Going to see if I can post this under google doc.

please check to make sure I didn't miss something.


----------



## airrat

Here is a list of what I currently have.  Hope this works.

http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=pOzpu3Q5Be_gz6a2yzMwSUQ&hl=en


----------



## thewishman

Google says we need to log in to see the document.

Chris


----------



## IPD_Mrs

Yes you will need to create a goggle account.  Thought most everyone had one.  Looks like we need to get a few more people to get this to float.


----------



## IPD_Mrs

Tom, when you get a chance, you need to add a 15/32" to my list.

Mike


----------



## RWL5420

Here are the ones I would like.

3/32  - 4
13/64 - 4
7/32  - 4
15/64 - 4
9/32  - 2
5/16  - 3
11/32 - 2
3/8   - 1
25/64 - 1
27/64 - 1
1/2   - 2
15/32 - 1
37/64 - 1
J.......2
O.......2
7mm.....2
10mm....2

Thank you Tom for all your hard work on this for us
O


----------



## airrat

Mike done, thanks for catching that.

Ron will update yours in a little bit to the list.


----------



## airrat

If anyone post on The Pen Shop on a regular basis and wants to let them know about this please do.


----------



## gketell

7mm ... 1
8mm ... 1
10mm ... 1
10.5mm ... 1
12.5mm ... 1

J ... 1
O ... 1

25/64" ... 1
15/32" ... 1
37/64" ... 1

Thanks for doing this!!
GK

ps I posted links on TPS for the members there.


----------



## rstought

I would like to order the following:

7mm - 1
10.5mm - 1
12.5mm - 1
15/32 - 1
25/64 - 1 
31/64 - 1
35/64 - 1
37/64 - 1

Thanks in advance!


----------



## airrat

ok the list is updated

Again everyone please verify I marked your orders correctly.  I missed one so far and I want to make sure if I missed any others they get corrected.


http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=pOzpu3Q5Be_gz6a2yzMwSUQ&hl=en


----------



## gketell

Tom,

To save shipping I'm joining up with a couple of other locals. 

That makes the total order:

7mm ... 1
8mm ... 1
10mm ... 1
10.5mm ... 3
12.5mm ... 3

J ... 1
O ... 1

25/64" ... 1
27/64" ... 1
15/32" ... 1
37/64" ... 2


Thanks!
GK


----------



## NMDoug

Tom:

10.5 mm .... 1
3/8"    .... 1
8.2mm   .... 1
27/64"  .... 1
35/64" ..... 1

Thanks
Doug
9/32"   .... 1


----------



## joeatact

I would be interested in these 

7mm ... 2
8mm ... 1
10mm ... 1
10.5mm ... 1
12.5mm ... 1

J ... 1
O ... 1

25/64" ... 1
27/64" ... 1
15/32" ... 1
37/64" ... 1


----------



## airrat

Ok list is updated as of 11/25  8am Mountain time.

Again everyone please verify I marked your orders correctly. I missed one so far and I want to make sure if I missed any others they get corrected.


http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=pOzpu3Q5Be_gz6a2yzMwSUQ&hl=en

Also I updated some info on the 2nd post to this thread, please look at it.


----------



## Texatdurango

Tom,
If it would help the numbers, put me down for the following eleven bits:


----------



## airrat

see 2nd post


----------



## EddieO

I would be interested in these

7mm ... 2
10mm ... 1
"J" ... 3
9/32" ... 1
25/64" ... 1
10.5mm ... 1
12.5mm ...1

Thank you!

Edited changed bits per email.


----------



## airrat

updated list

Please look at 2nd reply for a running total of what is ordered.  This is just the number of bits ordered and the number per package.  

As you can see we have some sizes that are 1 or 2 bits away from getting another package (35% off)  some sizes we have gone over by 1 or 2.  What I think I will do is if it is only over by 1 or 2 I will just go with the average cost per bit.  It will lower the percent off by a tiny bit but not much, that way everyone gets some type of discount.  When the time comes I will let each one decide if they want to keep their order.

On the ones that are over the package amount but a few away from the next package I have not decided what to do yet.  If anyone has a good idea that is fair to everyone let me know. (example is the package size is 10 and we have 16 bits ordered so far)


----------



## Woodlvr

If this goes I would like:
5/32    - 1
13/64   - 1
7/32    - 2
15/64   - 1
9/32    - 2
5/16    - 1
21/64   - 1
11/32   - 1
23/64   - 1
3/8     - 1
25/64   - 1
13/32   - 1
27/64   - 1
29/64   - 1
15/32   - 1
31/64   - 1
1/2     - 1

1/2Shank-
17/32   - 1

"O"     - 1

7 mm    - 2
8 mm    - 1
8.2mm   - 1
9mm     - 1
10mm    - 1
10.5mm  - 1
11mm    - 1
12mm    - 1
12.5mm  - 1

Thank you.
Mike


----------



## jthompson1995

I'd like the following bits:

3/32" - 1
5/16" - 1
3/8" - 1
13/32" - 1
27/64" - 1
31/64" - 1
1/2" - 1
"V" - 1
8.2mm - 1
10.5mm - 1
11mm - 1
12.5mm - 1

Thanks


----------



## GaryMGg

My desire:


		Code:
	

15/32  -- 1
27/64  -- 1
37/64  -- 1
7 MM   -- 1
10 MM  -- 2
10.5 MM - 1
12.5 MM - 1


Thanks.


----------



## TBone

I would like to get the following bits:

1 - 6 mm
1 - 7 mm
1 - 8 mm
1 - 8.2 mm
1 - 10 mm
1 - 10.5 mm
1 - 12.5 mm
1 - 11/32	
1 - 25/64	
1 - 27/64	
1 - 15/32	
1 - 31/64	
1 - 37/64	

Thanks for the hard work on this.


----------



## kent4Him

I'll take the following:

2- 7mm
1- 10.5mm
1- 12.5mm

I'll pass on the insurance.  So I have the total as $22.50.  Let me know if that is correct or not.  Thanks.


----------



## airrat

List updated. Please look at your order and make sure I got everything.

http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=pOzpu3Q5Be_gz6a2yzMwSUQ&hl=en

Some sizes are real close to hitting the next package.  If you are wanting to get one now is the time to do it.  


One more day till I close this and find out where we stand.  Would like to get the best discount available to everyone.  Once I close it I will contact them and find out shipping cost to me and let you all know.


----------



## PenWorks

Hi Tom, thanks for doing this, but I am a little slow. Am I assuming we are getting 35% off? 
Anyways, here is my order

2-J
2-O
1-U
1-12.5
1-10
1-9
1-15/32
1-25/64
1-31/64
2-27/64

Thanks


----------



## airrat

Hi Tony, the 35% off is only when its a complete package.  So it wont be on every one unless we hit exact numbers.   I am trying to see what we end up with and how many are close.

After everyone orders.  I will post what prices will be, going to take a little figuring out with the way the do the 35% off.


----------



## TBone

> _Originally posted by airrat_
> 
> Hi Tony, the 35% off is only when its a complete package.  So it wont be on every one unless we hit exact numbers.   I am trying to see what we end up with and how many are close.
> 
> After everyone orders.  I will post what prices will be, going to take a little figuring out with the way the do the 35% off.



Also after the last order post the totals.  If there are some that need one or two to make a bracket, maybe someone will order extras.  I will add a couple to make it to the mark.


----------



## Woodlvr

I would be willing to buy a couple of extra if that is what it will take to hit the mark. If you can tell us what sizes and how many more of each that are needed maybe we can all add a few to our orders. It would be well worth it IMHO.

Mike


----------



## airrat

See 2nd post

edited out to save paper


----------



## turff49

coming in late on this one. Been away for several months due to some health issues. Seems I made it back just in time. Here's what I'll take:

25/64 - 2
15/32 - 2
37/64 - 2
27/64 - 3
1/2 - 3
7mm - 4

Thanks,
Brian McInturff


----------



## turff49

Oh, and put me down for a complete set also! Thanks, Brian


----------



## airrat

welcome back Brian.  

List is updated

http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=pOzpu3Q5Be_gz6a2yzMwSUQ&hl=en


----------



## joseph10s

Okay. I'm in, too (if it's still open).

1	 x 	3/8"
1	 x 	25/64"
1	 x 	13/32"
1	 x 	27/64"
1	 x 	15/32"
1	 x 	31/64"
1	 x 	1/2"

1	 x 	Size "J"	
1	 x 	Size "O"
1	 x 	Size "S"
1	 x 	Size "U"
1	 x 	Size "V"

1	 x 	10mm
1	 x 	11mm
1	 x 	12.5mm


----------



## Rudy Vey

25/64....2
27/64....2


----------



## turff49

Hey guys, withoutgoing and looking up what bit sizes each pen kit uses what are the sizes used for most of the higher end kits from CraftSupply usa. Since that is where most of my kits come from I just want to make sure I don't miss any bits. And knowing this ends today I'm not sure I'll have time to go out into the shop and check(my shop is a disarray since I haven't been in it for 5 months). Any help on this would be appreciated. 

I would also be willing to help out adding bits to my order if we need some to get the discount.

Thanks, Brian


----------



## airrat

I would say from their web site.  Do not want to start a drill debate.

Emperor, Gentlemens,Stateman  37/64 and 15/32

Imperial 15/32 and 35/64

Jr Gent, State and Emperor 12.5 and 27/64

Lotus and Imperial 15/32 and 35/64

hope that is what your looking for.


----------



## gketell

For the Jr's they've changed it recently.  It is now 12.5 and 10.5.  27/64 is sloppy and 13/32 only fits through about half the blanks drilled.

GK


----------



## airrat

Greg your right I forgot, I went with what they had listed on their instructions and forgot they recommended it on the accessories.

One would think they would fix that but then again.


----------



## joseph10s

If it does not mess up the discounting could I add:

1 x 10.5mm


----------



## BruceK

If not to late I would be interested in

1 x Size "J" 
1 x Size "O"
1 x Size "S"
1 x Size "U"
1 x Size "V"
7mm ... 1
8mm ... 1
10mm ... 1
10.5mm ... 1
12.5mm ... 1


----------



## airrat

ok google spreadsheet updated.

we are over 300 drill bits and 2 complete sets.


----------



## Federman

If still open I would like one each of the following -

7mm
8mm
9mm
10.5mm
12.5mm

Thanks!


----------



## turff49

Looks like I need to add a 12.5 and a 35/64 to my list if possible and if it doesn't mess up the totals, please.
Thanks, Brian


----------



## ericw95

Airrat - I would like any or all of the below depending on the price break. If I can get the price break I'll take the bit, if not, no need to order it.  Just let me know.

12.5mm - 1
10.5mm - 1
7mm - 1 or 2 if it will get us to the next complete discount
8mm - 1
15/32 - 1
25/64 - 1
27/64 - 1


----------



## airrat

should be updated to Eric.  I have you a special color to remind myself of your request


----------



## ericw95

Hey Tom - I'd even go to 3 for the 7mm if no one else requests one or two.  I like the color.


----------



## bruce119

Tom you can put me in for 2 7mm & 2 10mm to make the discount in thouse. If needed 
Bruce


----------



## bruce119

give me a 3/8 to make the count also


----------



## wudwrkr

I'd like to squeeze in at the last minute.  

J x 1
O x 1
V x 1
7mm x 1
10.5 x 1
12.5 x 1

I have the full set of the SAE bits and love them.


----------



## RWL5420

Tom

 Will we be given enough time after the buy is closed to check your list
to see if there are any bits some of us might be willing to purchase a few more to get the 35% discount. I will do what I can to help.


----------



## airrat

Yeah Ron I will get totals up tomorrow and then leave see if we can get a couple more.   What I was thinking is if any bits are at the totals for the discount, locking them, then locking any bits that reach the discount.

If someone still wants one of those bits at the reg price that is fine.  I will work that in.


I will get the list updated tomorrow am Mountain time.   At work right now and only have a few min between flights.


----------



## Poppy

Tom if I can still get in I would like 

10mm x 1
10.5 mm x 1

Thanks Bob


----------



## RHossack

If you are still taking orders I'll jump in
7mm - 1
10mm - 1


----------



## airrat

Ok this post is going to serve as the mark off point.   I am going to work on finding out what sizes are close.

Other then the one person I told to edit their post in an email.  

Please do not change anything.  I am going off a printout and will not have the correct info after this.


----------



## airrat

Ok I have the list updated.  I need everyone to look at it and confirm their orders are correct.  I found a few errors on my part so I went through it twice and think I have it all correct with what was posted here.

<h1>I need everyone to email that what they see is correct, make sure to include your IAP name so I know who it is.</h1>

http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=pOzpu3Q5Be_gz6a2yzMwSUQ&hl=en

If you just don't want to create a google account to view it and see all the pretty numbers and hard work I did  email me and I will send you an email on what I have listed.

Please do not email me yet for invoices.  I still need to see if we can get a few sizes some more for another package discount.  I will post that in a separate thread I think.


----------



## airrat

Still need a few to confirm what they want is listed correctly.
Kent4Him
Joseph10s
Penworks
GaryMGq
Jthompson1995
Texatdurango
Joeatact
RWL5420
saltwein
JimBob
Thewishman

I spent some time on the phone with the company we are doing the order with.  They are looking forward to it and I will get more details from them when I can send them the order.

Also I have not posted the "what we need" list yet, I have a couple people I want to give today to place an order.  I have it ready and just need to paste it in as soon as I get their wishes.   Then it will be a first come first serve on those. Once we hit what is needed, anyone that wants over that will pay the single bit price.  I will probably give this list till Sunday, then get everything ready on Monday.


----------



## joeatact

This is joeatact and my order looks ok. Matter of fact I would like add a 8.2mm


----------



## RWL5420

Tom

It looks like you have mine correct, I will be happy to add more if it will help to get better prices when that time comes.


----------



## ericw95

Mine is good.  Thanks Tom


----------



## airrat

OK here it is, this list shows what we bits we need to get to the next package for 35% off.  

This will be a first come first serve.  Once we reach the amount needed for the next package (discount) it will be done. If enough people order to get more packages that is fine but if we go over a package size I will email that person/those people and ask if they are still interested in the single bit price.

Please post after this post and DO not edit your previous post, I will not be going back and looking at those.   On Monday I am going to tally up the totals and contact Fairbury.   I need to get this buy over with, it is taking up all my time.

this is sized larger to catch attention not to seem like I am losing it and yelling. 
<h2>I will try to explain this again, Just because we are needing some more ordered for the package discount DOES not mean we are not getting a discount. For example right now the 10mm has 22 ordered.  The packages are in quantities of 5, so we are getting 35% off of 20 and paying regular price on 2.  If we dont reach the next pack size I am averaging out the price, we will still get a discount but not the 35%.  I hope this makes sense now, if not I am not sure how to explain it better, other then to say lets order what I have listed in red </h2> 

Size.... #35%off .....Totals......NEEDED for full package discount



3/32"....12......7.....5
5/32"....12......2.....10
13/64"...12......6.....6
7/32"....12......7.....5
15/64"...12......5.....7
9/32"....12......6.....6
5/16".....6......6.....we are at a full pack
21/64"....6......1.....5
11/32"....6......4.....2
23/64"....6......1.....5
3/8"......6......11....1
25/64"....6......20....4
13/32"....6......3.....3
27/64"....6......24....we are at full packs
29/64"....6......4.....2
15/32"....6......17....1
31/64"....6......10....2
1/2"......6......8.....4
33/64"....1......1....these are discounted already for single quantity 
17/32"....1......1....these are discounted already
35/64"....1......3....these are discounted already
37/64"....1......11...these are discounted already


Drill
Size "J"..12.....14....10
Size "O" ..6.....18....0
Size 'P'...6.....1......5
Size "S"...6.....3.....3
Size "U"...6.....4.....2
Size "V"...6.....5.....1
Size "X"...6.....2.....4

6mm.......10.....5......5
7mm.......10....40/42.....0/over 2
8mm........5.....10....none needed
8.2mm......5.....8.....2
9mm........5.....8.....2
10mm.......5....24....1
10.5mm.....5....25...0
11mm.......5.....4.....1
12mm.......5.....2.....3
12.5mm.....5....30.....none needed


<h1>OK first come first serve lets get these all to zero and get the best rate we can. </h1>


----------



## NMDoug

I will add:

7 mm ... 1
Size O ... 1
5/16 ... 1
3/32 ... 1
10 mm ... 1

Thanks
Doug


----------



## RHossack

add

3/8 - 1
O - 1


----------



## airrat

updated thanks you two


----------



## GaryMGg

Tom, my original order is correct and you can add one 3/8" bit which rounds that one out.


----------



## PenWorks

Tom, I'm sure glad you are doing this, cause I haven't a clue what's happening 

so add the following to round off your packages

7mm  1 to 3 whatever you need
10.5 I think you need 1
O    If you need any


----------



## thewishman

Sorry to take so long to respond - mine is still on.

Chris

I <s>couldn't get</s> got the spreadsheet to open.


----------



## Woodlvr

Please add the following to my order:
2ea 8.2mm
2ea 7mm
1ea 10mm
Thank you.
Mike


----------



## airrat

updated 12/2 8am Mountain on the 7mm we are over by 2 now, I put it in to see if anyone else wanted to get more we are 3 from the next package.

bump - still alot of sizes that are only a couple off from getting full discount.





> _Originally posted by airrat_
> 
> OK here it is, this list shows what we bits we need to get to the next package for 35% off.
> 
> This will be a first come first serve.  Once we reach the amount needed for the next package (discount) it will be done. If enough people order to get more packages that is fine but if we go over a package size I will email that person/those people and ask if they are still interested in the single bit price.
> 
> Please post after this post and DO not edit your previous post, I will not be going back and looking at those.   On Monday I am going to tally up the totals and contact Fairbury.   I need to get this buy over with, it is taking up all my time.
> 
> this is sized larger to catch attention not to seem like I am losing it and yelling.
> <h2>I will try to explain this again, Just because we are needing some more ordered for the package discount DOES not mean we are not getting a discount. For example right now the 10mm has 22 ordered.  The packages are in quantities of 5, so we are getting 35% off of 20 and paying regular price on 2.  If we dont reach the next pack size I am averaging out the price, we will still get a discount but not the 35%.  I hope this makes sense now, if not I am not sure how to explain it better, other then to say lets order what I have listed in red </h2>
> 
> Size.... #35%off .....Totals......NEEDED for full package discount
> 
> 
> 
> 3/32"....12......12.....0none needed
> 5/32"....12......2.....10
> 13/64"...12......6.....6
> 7/32"....12......7.....5
> 15/64"...12......5.....7
> 9/32"....12......6.....6
> 5/16".....6......6.....we are at a full pack
> 21/64"....6......1.....5
> 11/32"....6......6.....0none needed
> 23/64"....6......1.....5
> 3/8"......6......12....0none needed
> 25/64"....6......21....3
> 13/32"....6......3.....3
> 27/64"....6......24....we are at full packs
> 29/64"....6......4.....2
> 15/32"....6......18....0none needed
> 31/64"....6......11....1
> 1/2"......6......12.....0none needed
> 33/64"....1......1....these are discounted already for single quantity
> 17/32"....1......1....these are discounted already
> 35/64"....1......4....these are discounted already
> 37/64"....1......11...these are discounted already
> 
> 
> Drill
> Size "J"..12.....14....10
> Size "O" ..6.....18....none needed
> Size 'P'...6.....1......5
> Size "S"...6.....3.....3
> Size "U"...6.....4.....2
> Size "V"...6.....6.....0none needed
> Size "X"...6.....2.....4
> 
> 6mm.......10.....5......5
> 7mm.......10....40.....0none needed
> 8mm........5.....10....none needed
> 8.2mm......5.....10.....0none needed
> 9mm........5.....10.....0
> 10mm.......5....25....0none needed
> 10.5mm.....5....25...none needed
> 11mm.......5.....4.....1
> 12mm.......5.....3.....2
> 12.5mm.....5....30.....none needed
> 
> 
> <h1>OK first come first serve lets get these all to zero and get the best rate we can. </h1>


----------



## TBone

Tom.

I'll add the following to get the count straight.

1 - 3/8"
1 - 25/64"
1 - 15/32"
1 - 31/64"
1 - 8.2mm
1 - 9mm
1 - 10mm
1 - 12mm


----------



## airrat

ok updated list  BTW if anyone still wants one of the ones that say single price already discounted, go ahead, they are already at 35% off.

That would be the 33/64,17/32,35/64 and 37/64


We are up to 375  bits being ordered and 3 complete sets.


----------



## joeatact

I will take a couple more 7mm to get the count up.


----------



## NMDoug

Tom:

I will add the following to get to a full pack
Size "V" ... 1

I would like to delete the following as they are sold by single:

35/64" ..... 1

Thanks
Doug


----------



## RWL5420

Tom
I would like to add these to my list to help get these sizes caught up

3/32.... 5
11/32... 2
1/2..... 4


----------



## Woodlvr

Tom,
   Please remove the two 7mm from my order so that it will be even.

Mike


----------



## airrat

Ok Mike they are off the list.

Joe we would have needed 8 more 7mm to get the discount.  If you still want them let me know.

List is updated


----------



## airrat

Last call on this.  We are <h1>SO CLOSE</h1>on some of the sizes.  Only need one or two more on them. If you see a size that says 2 or less needed Please think about getting it.  

These are the sizes we are the closest on.  See full list at bottom for everything else.
Size.... #35%off .....Totals......NEEDED for full package discount

25/64"....6......22....2
13/32"....6......3.....3
29/64"....6......4.....2
31/64"....6......11....1
Size "S"...6.....3.....3
Size "U"...6.....4.....2
12mm.......5.....3.....1




> _Originally posted by airrat_
> 
> OK here it is, this list shows what we bits we need to get to the next package for 35% off.
> 
> This will be a first come first serve.  Once we reach the amount needed for the next package (discount) it will be done. If enough people order to get more packages that is fine but if we go over a package size I will email that person/those people and ask if they are still interested in the single bit price.
> 
> Please post after this post and DO not edit your previous post, I will not be going back and looking at those.   On Monday I am going to tally up the totals and contact Fairbury.   I need to get this buy over with, it is taking up all my time.
> 
> this is sized larger to catch attention not to seem like I am losing it and yelling.
> <h2>I will try to explain this again, Just because we are needing some more ordered for the package discount DOES not mean we are not getting a discount. For example right now the 10mm has 22 ordered.  The packages are in quantities of 5, so we are getting 35% off of 20 and paying regular price on 2.  If we dont reach the next pack size I am averaging out the price, we will still get a discount but not the 35%.  I hope this makes sense now, if not I am not sure how to explain it better, other then to say lets order what I have listed in red </h2>
> 
> Size.... #35%off .....Totals......NEEDED for full package discount
> 
> 
> 
> 3/32"....12......12.....0none needed
> 5/32"....12......2.....10
> 13/64"...12......6.....6
> 7/32"....12......7.....5
> 15/64"...12......5.....7
> 9/32"....12......6.....6
> 5/16".....6......6.....we are at a full pack
> 21/64"....6......1.....5
> 11/32"....6......6.....0none needed
> 23/64"....6......1.....5
> 3/8"......6......12....0none needed
> 25/64"....6......22....2
> 13/32"....6......3.....3
> 27/64"....6......24....we are at full packs
> 29/64"....6......4.....2
> 15/32"....6......18....0none needed
> 31/64"....6......11....1
> 1/2"......6......12.....0none needed
> 33/64"....1......1....these are discounted already for single quantity
> 17/32"....1......1....these are discounted already
> 35/64"....1......2....these are discounted already
> 37/64"....1......11...these are discounted already
> 
> 
> Drill
> Size "J"..12.....14....10
> Size "O" ..6.....18....none needed
> Size 'P'...6.....1......5
> Size "S"...6.....3.....3
> Size "U"...6.....4.....2
> Size "V"...6.....6.....0none needed
> Size "X"...6.....2.....4
> 
> 6mm.......10.....5......5
> 7mm.......10....40.....0none needed
> 8mm........5.....10....none needed
> 8.2mm......5.....10.....0none needed
> 9mm........5.....10.....0none needed
> 10mm.......5....25....0none needed
> 10.5mm.....5....25...none needed
> 11mm.......5.....5.....0none needed
> 12mm.......5.....4.....1
> 12.5mm.....5....30.....none needed
> 
> 
> <h1>OK first come first serve lets get these all to zero and get the best rate we can. </h1>


----------



## IPD_Mrs

Tom,
Add an 11 and 12 mm to my order.  That will take care of the 11 and get us within one of the 12.

Mike & Linda


----------



## airrat

<h1>This will close tonight 12/3 </h1>

If we don't the full packages, I will just total up the bits for that size and average the cost.  I would rather see everyone get the full 35% on the ones that are close.


----------



## airrat

Thanks Mike list updated


----------



## turff49

Well,, put me down for another 25/64. That only leaves 2 to make the discount.


----------



## airrat

Done Brian


----------



## airrat

BUMP

These are very close to getting a full package.  Anyone else need any drill bits.
Size.... #35%off .....Totals......NEEDED for full package discount
25/64"....6.........22.......2
13/32"....6..........3........3
29/64"....6.........4.........2
31/64"....6.........11.......1
Size "S"...6.........3........3
Size "U"...6........4........2
12mm.......5.........3........1


Crunching the numbers, with the added bits today we actually went down in total cost.


----------



## TBone

Tom,

Is the spreadsheet on Google up to date?


----------



## airrat

Let me go and make sure I have been having internet problems tonight.

Ok sorry I made a mistake and did a restore and went one too far.  It is up to date.  12/3/07  7:45pm mountain time


----------



## airrat

My internet finally came back up,  I am going to find out what the shipping cost on this is going to be.  After that I will total up the orders and invoice everyone.  Once everyone pays I will place the order officially with them.

We ended up short on some sizes for getting the total discount possible we could.   What I will do on those sizes is average the prices of the discounted and the regular.   For example: 
25/64  we have 22 ordered.  The package size for discount is 6 bits.
18 * $4.44 =79.72
4 * 6.83 =  27.32 
Totals    107.04 / 22 = $4.87 a bit

Its still a discount.  If this process is not going to work for anyone I need to know ASAP.

<h1>Also a reminder please verify your orders again on the spread sheet, especially if you added to it at the end.</h1>

Thanks


----------



## IPD_Mrs

Tom, I know this is a busy time of year for you, but wanted to see what the status of the group buy is.

Mike


----------



## airrat

No problem Mike, I sent the spread sheet to them and am waiting for a reply on shipping and totals.  I sent an email yesterday asking how it was going.

I have been having some issues with my internet provider.  Its funny they keep telling me it is in my house.  Yet when I take the modem outside and plug it in it does not work there either.  Then again I am not a computer tech in a dim room probably in India.


----------



## IPD_Mrs

Tom,
Get some Dakota Red ink from Private Reserve.  Now dip the tip of your pinky on your right hand in the ink.  Now touch the center of your forehead with your pinky.  

You now will be one with Hodgi and all your internet woes will go away.....[}][:0]


----------



## airrat

<h1><center>GREAT NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!</center></h1>





I just got off the phone with Fairbury.  Loren has finished getting all the numbers for the total and... He is going to fax to me what they have entered and I will go over it and make sure I sent it to them correct and they got everything.  What I got as a total and he got is off by a few dollars so I just want to make sure I didnt miss any orders.

They are going to start getting everything ready to ship.  He is even going to become a member of the site, now that he has interest in this.

So..............OH YEAH THE GREAT NEWS!!!!










The total on the order was $2214 and some change.  Fairbury is going to give us an additional <h1>15%</h1> off the total!!!  Bringing the total down to $1882.  As well as FREE freight to me!!!!!!  NOW all this will create more work for me.  I will be figuring up the totals now for everyone.  Once I invoice you I need payment within a few days.   I would like to get the order placed by Wednesday (depending on me getting the totals done) so it can get shipped.


Some additional info Loren passed on to me is Norseman is going to be raising their prices on Jan 1st.  Something around 3.9% across the board so we did this at the perfect time.


If you see Loren say hi, make sure to thank him and Fairbury.


Tom


----------



## RWL5420

This is great news, I am sure this is how you planned all this []


----------



## thewishman

Tom, that is wonderful! Thanks again for taking this on - it seems to have grown beyond my expectations. It is nice that Norseman is being so helpful and generous.

Chris


----------



## airrat

Ok finally got totals done.  I will be sending out invoices.


Chris its actually Fairbury Fastener that is being generous.


----------



## airrat

updated the spread sheet to show the prices they have per bit.

If you have any questions about your invoice please refer to that.  I cannot figure out a good way to input each item into an email without typing it all out and I just don't have that much time.


----------



## airrat

Had a couple ask on how soon for shipment.

They are preparing everything right now on my word and holding a credit card number.   Once I get everyone's payment I will tell them to charge it. (after I call my CC and tell them to expect it)

I need everyone to pay ASAP so we can get this done.   I have spent more hours on this then I have pen turning the last 2 weeks and want to get it over with.

Also we need to place the order before the prices go up.


I have sent out some email address request,  please email me so I can invoice you if you do not receive an invoice today.   I still have a couple more as of right now to do.


----------



## airrat

Well I just found out when I put the paypal fees in I figured them too early.   I should have done them at the end.   I will be making up the difference out of my pocket.   Looks like I am off about .20 on everyone, some are less then that.   I cannot justify asking for that from everyone still.


----------



## Poppy

Tom, You are comming out on the short end of the stick on this and that isnt right. I will be adding extra  to my payment and I hope others will do the same.

Thank you again for all the time and headaches involved with this effort.


----------



## cowchaser

Tom, paypal sent. Don't worry about any kind of refund for me.


----------



## airrat

Bob thanks, it was my error, I knew I should have put the paypal charges last on the spreadsheet, I just dont know why I didn't.

Dustin no refunds, the error was I didn't charge everyone enough on the paypal fees.


----------



## RHossack

Where's the link to the spreadsheet so I can see how much I owe ...

Never mind ... got the email ... paid and added an extra buck so let me know if this doesn't cover mine ... you shouldn't have to pay extra.


----------



## cowchaser

Oh my bad I read wrong [:I]. Give me your snail mail and I'll get you somemore to make up for it, that way paypal don't hit again for a fee. Or let me know how you want me to take care of it. You shouldn't be paying out anything.


----------



## airrat

Hey all just got home, had to cater a FOP party.  Sold 4 pens and 2 carvings.  Wait I was suppose to be catering. 


Going to list on the 2nd post everyone and where we stand on payments.


----------



## Texatdurango

Tom, I just sent Paypal, please read the shipping info in the comment section.

Thanks,
George


----------



## airrat

Got it George, I have 2 notes written down for it.


----------



## RHossack

Tom, you should have received my paypal by now.  Not sure what city it said to ship to though.


----------



## saltwein

Tom,

Haven't received an email from you. I will paypal as soon as I know my total.

Regards, Steve


----------



## airrat

Steve I sent it to you twice, one was a response to your email to me.  Not sure if a spam filter will block it due to the paypal button attachment.

sending you a pm from here.


----------



## airrat

Anyone hear from JimBob or know how to reach him?  He has not posted since the 4th, I have sent him a couple emails with no response.  We need his payment to complete the group buy.


----------



## IPD_Mrs

Tom,
What is his total?  I could always pay his order, send it to me and I can hold it for ransom! [}]

Mike


----------



## airrat

see update post (2nd one)

I will let you all know when it arrives.

<h1> IT ARRIVED </h1>


----------



## Daniel

What was that? couldn't see it against that red background. oh sorry that was the message.


----------



## airrat

Just wanted to make sure everyone saw it.   Now I just have to get them all sorted and boxed up.   I hope I planned it right on fitting them in.


----------



## ericw95

Tom - If mine is the last package you ship that is fine with me.  I'm in no hurry.


----------



## twoofakind

Tom,
If you need extra postage or anything just let me know.
Andy


----------



## airrat

Ok all this is going to take longer to sort and package then I thought.   I will do it as fast as I can but bear with me please.   I will get them out as quick as I can.


----------



## Woodlvr

Ditto on the extra postage Tom. I have quite a few bits and would be glad to pay a little bit more for shipping if you need me to.

Mike


----------



## airrat

thanks all but as of right now I believe everything will fit in the envelope.   I am still at work going on 12 hrs, so I cannot remember.   I will look at everything again when my son wakes me up at 530 am.


----------



## TBone

Tom, as for mine, enjoy Christmas and worry about them afterwards.  If it takes more shipping or if total shipping works out with you short, just let me know.  No need for you to be out of pocket with all the work you've done.

Thank you and Merry Christmas


----------



## twoofakind

I agree, enjoy your Christmas and ship them afterwards.
Andy


----------



## IPD_Mrs

Deal with it after the holidays.  Just don't sort the bits out on New Years Eve![]


----------



## GaryMGg

Hey Tom, I wanted mine yesterday!!! [:0]
[}] []
But, since that didn't happen why not keep 'em and deal with these after the holidays. 

Merry Christmas.


----------



## great12b4ever

After the holidays!! will probably spend almost as much time in the Post Office anyway.

Rob


----------



## Texatdurango

> I agree, enjoy your Christmas and ship them afterwards.



*Speak for yourselves! I want mine NOW!  By gosh, I paid good money for these and want and expect quick delivery!  None of this gushy holiday sentiment, Get 'em shipped!  If it's early in the morning or late at night, turn a light on, that's what they are for!  Tired? Put a pot of coffee on! Kids griping that they can't sleep for all the noise, put 'em to work helping sort bits!* 


On the other hand, you could take your time and enjoy the holiday season and spend the "bit sorting time" with your kids!

Have a merry Christmas!


----------



## mewell

I'm in no rush either! Our "season" is over and done with... If it ain't in stock, it ain't gonna get made now! Have a Merry Christmas and take a rest...

Mark


----------



## gketell

next year is plenty soon enough.

gk


----------



## airrat

Thanks all,  I got a bunch of the smaller orders sorted today.   Would have done more but 3 hrs sleep hurt.   Looks like another hard night on the airlines tonight,  ABQ taking ground stops due to weather and MDW already posting issues.   Guess I will be staying late tonight again.


----------



## wudwrkr

Tom,
Don't rush on my account either.  Enjoy the holiday!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Poppy

Tom,
Take your time,no rush here either.


----------



## thewishman

I'm with the others, don't rush on my account. Good luck with the busy weeks.

Chris


----------



## turff49

Tom, it's way to close to Christmas. And football games too. Enjoy what little bit of time you have off. Besides the mailman would probably lose someones anyway. Have a Merry Christmas!!!!

Brian


----------



## RWL5420

I am in no hurry as well Tom.


----------



## airrat

With Sean's help we got everyone packed up.   I do want to ask you all what is considered help from a 2 year old.


I am off to work to play airplane with all the happy people at the airport.   Wish the airlines luck today and tomorrow.   People seem to forget the holiday season and all its joy when they walk into an airport.  I just need a way to explain why a flight that was delayed at 6am in Baltimore can cause a plane to be delayed at 6pm in Phoenix. 

I work 0645 - 2330 tomorrow so I will work on printing labels on Monday and maybe ship.   In between Sean helping that is.


----------



## cowchaser

If those hours are not a mis-type then no wonder you guys are stressed. If that isn't against labor laws then it should be. We are not allowed to work more than 14 hours by OSHA. Being a pipeline controller isn't all it's cracked up to be.


----------



## airrat

Dustin no its not a typo.  I picked up a shift for a friend so he could do christmas with his daughters before sending them back to their mothers.  In all actuality I will probably stay late tomorrow getting off after midnight.  When I was  a few years younger, I once worked three 21 hour shifts in a row.


----------



## Poppy

Tom, best of luck tomorrow. 34 yrs in the airline industry I have seen my share of those days but on the brighter side it do make for a nice pay check, that is if you can keep Uncle from taking most of it!


----------



## great12b4ever

Tom, got my drill bits in toady.  Thanks for doing this

Rob


----------



## cowchaser

Received my bits also. Thanks for doing all of this. I know it had of been a pain at times. Thanks again.


----------



## airrat

I got about 15 shipped the other day.   I have a few more I hope to get out tomorrow.  Been working extra hours this week 25 hrs ot so far, I still need a few addresses, will list those tomorrow.


----------



## Rudy Vey

Got mine yesterday as well.


----------



## kent4Him

Got mine yesterday.  Thanks.


----------



## jthompson1995

Me too, they came yesterday.  Thanks again.


----------



## turff49

Got mine today. Thanks so much for doing this!!!


----------



## Woodlvr

I am just curious as to why you guys back east have your drill bits already and I live in a neighboring state and have not seen mine as of yet? LOL.  It always works this way for me, I am just kidding, and a little jealous.[:I] Happy New Year All.

Mike


----------



## airrat

Hey Mike, I think yours went out yesterday.   I had a hard time with packing them all up last week.  I didnt have the normal daycare for Sean and he tried to help me a little too much.  (2yr old help hmmmm)  Plus I worked 2 weeks straight due to the holidays with no days off.  They were all 12+ hr days.


I have all but one order shipped.


----------



## Woodlvr

Thanks Tom. I really was kidding just anxious is all. But I understand about the help, 4 of my grandchildren come visit me every other day to babysit me (?) ages 6,5,3, and 13 months, the youngest is a boy (FINALLY) after 5 girls. YAHOO!! I love them all equally though.  Do I owe you more for shipping? Let me know and I will paypal the funds to you. Thank you for your quick response.

Mike


----------



## Poppy

I got mine too, thanks Tom.


----------



## Woodlvr

My drill bits arrived today. Thank you Tom.

Mike


----------



## mewell

Got mine too! Thanks very much. Now if I could only remember what I need 9MM for?!?

Mark


----------



## TBone

Bits arrived today, thanks Tom


----------



## bruce119

Got mine too THANKS Tom


----------



## thewishman

Mine came today! Thank you for all of your work - especially in such a busy time.

Chris


----------



## rstought

They finally arrived down here in the southeast - again, many thanks for running this group buy.


----------



## RHossack

Mine showed up today ... thanks Tom


----------



## joeatact

Mine showed up today ... thanks Tom


----------



## twoofakind

Mine showed up yesterday. Thanks for all your work in getting this done.
Andy


----------



## wudwrkr

Got mine too!  Thanks!


----------



## ericw95

Got mine too.


----------



## joseph10s

Received mine yesterday.  Thanks again!


----------

